# What guys like about you quiz



## MissMissy (Aug 21, 2007)

*i got*

Guys Like That You're Fun







You're the type of girl guys brag about knowing

That's because you're cool, funny, and laid back

You're smart enough to know how to be one of the guys

But flirty enough to know how to make them all want you

*What Do Guys Like About You?*

Blogthings - What Do Guys Like About You?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 21, 2007)

*Guys Like That You're Sensitive*






And not in that "cry at a drop of a hat" sort of way

You just get most guys - even if you're not trying to

Guys find it is easy to confide in you and tell you their secrets

No wonder you tend to get close quickly in relationships!

*What Do Guys Like About You?*

Blogthings - What Do Guys Like About You?

this is so not true


----------



## CrazyPixie (Aug 21, 2007)

*Guys Like That You're Sensitive*






And not in that "cry at a drop of a hat" sort of way

You just get most guys - even if you're not trying to

Guys find it is easy to confide in you and tell you their secrets

No wonder you tend to get close quickly in relationships!

*What Do Guys Like About You?*

Blogthings - What Do Guys Like About You?


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 21, 2007)

* Guys Like That You're Charming :*




You're the girl most guys can't get out of their heads Even if they met you on a bad hair day  You just seem to "click" with everyone you meet So even if a guy forgets about you for a second... his friends haven't!


----------



## SalJ (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm charming too apparently! Funny my brother is always telling me my trash mouth is not charming in the slightest!!


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am fun.


----------



## Sonia_K (Aug 21, 2007)

I got the Charming one too.


----------



## Annia (Aug 21, 2007)

*Guys Like That You're Sensitive*






And not in that "cry at a drop of a hat" sort of way

You just get most guys - even if you're not trying to

Guys find it is easy to confide in you and tell you their secrets

No wonder you tend to get close quickly in relationships!

*What Do Guys Like About You?*

Blogthings - What Do Guys Like About You?


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 21, 2007)

*Guys Like That You're Fun *



You're the type of girl guys brag about knowing

That's because you're cool, funny, and laid back

You're smart enough to know how to be one of the guys

But flirty enough to know how to make them all want you


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 25, 2007)

***Guys Like That You're Sensitive***

And not in that "cry at a drop of a hat" sort of way

You just get most guys - even if you're not trying to

Guys find it is easy to confide in you and tell you their secrets

No wonder you tend to get close quickly in relationships!


----------



## Jobunny (Aug 25, 2007)

I got Sensitive too. A lot of sensitive gals apparently lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2007)

*Guys Like That You're Charming*






You're the girl most guys can't get out of their heads

Even if they met you on a bad hair day 

You just seem to "click" with everyone you meet

So even if a guy forgets about you for a second... his friends haven't!

*What Do Guys Like About You?*

Blogthings - What Do Guys Like About You?

LOL! I'm not sure if that's true, but ok!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 25, 2007)

Im the charming one. Dont really know if thats me tho.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm sensitive.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm the sensitive one as well. I thought some of the alternatives were kinda bad though. If I went to a costume party I'd want to dress up as a pirate or a smurf or something fun like that, and if my date had forgotten his wallet I'd simply pay for the dinner myself.


----------



## jaybe (Sep 9, 2007)

Sensitive! True - I always end up having deep conversations with guys and end up giving them support and advice. I think most men are lacking this in their lives cos they love it.


----------



## masad (Sep 10, 2007)

ahh..well i am charming too


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm totally straight, but I couldn't resist. There were only a few questions I had to switch guy to girl for anyway, I got:

*Guys Like That You're Fun*






You're the type of girl guys brag about knowing

That's because you're cool, funny, and laid back

You're smart enough to know how to be one of the guys

But flirty enough to know how to make them all want you

*What Do Guys Like About You?*

Blogthings - What Do Guys Like About You?

Smart enough to be one of the guys--that's me


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2007)

they liked my ginourmous rear end. seriously? this is my result

*Guys Like That You're Charming*






You're the girl most guys can't get out of their heads

Even if they met you on a bad hair day 

You just seem to "click" with everyone you meet

So even if a guy forgets about you for a second... his friends haven't!

*What Do Guys Like About You?*

Blogthings - What Do Guys Like About You?


----------



## farris2 (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the charming one too


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 14, 2007)

*Guys Like That You're Charming*







You're the girl most guys can't get out of their heads

Even if they met you on a bad hair day 

You just seem to "click" with everyone you meet

So even if a guy forgets about you for a second... his friends haven't!

*What Do Guys Like About You?*

Blogthings - What Do Guys Like About You?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah, i'm fun too...


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 14, 2007)

Guys Like That You're Fun

You're the type of girl guys brag about knowing

That's because you're cool, funny, and laid back

You're smart enough to know how to be one of the guys

But flirty enough to know how to make them all want you


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, that link definitely ****ed up my computer.


----------



## Asimina (Feb 24, 2008)

* Guys Like That You're Sensitive*

*




* And not in that "cry at a drop of a hat" sort of way
You just get most guys - even if you're not trying to
Guys find it is easy to confide in you and tell you their secrets
No wonder you tend to get close quickly in relationships!


----------



## bCreative (Feb 27, 2008)

Guys think I'm sensitive


----------



## dancer01 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Guys Like That You're Sensitive*

And not in that "cry at a drop of a hat" sort of way

You just get most guys - even if you're not trying to

Guys find it is easy to confide in you and tell you their secrets

No wonder you tend to get close quickly in relationships!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 28, 2008)

Guys Like That You're Sensitive...actually, I'm not interested in guys, but my wife thinks I'm sensitive.


----------



## lyss-ox (Feb 28, 2008)

*Guys Like That You're Charming *

You're the girl most guys can't get out of their heads
Even if they met you on a bad hair day 
You just seem to "click" with everyone you meet
So even if a guy forgets about you for a second... his friends haven't!


----------

